# How do you tow a bus?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

QUESTION OF THE DAY: How do you tow a bus when it breaks down completely?

ANSWER: Evidently you don't! This morning I saw this city bus being hauled back to the central yard on a flatbed trailer. Grabbed a couple of pictures when we stopped at a stop sign and the truck/bus combo turned left and pulled away. These were through my car windshield and side window, so they are tinted/distorted accordingly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Forgot to mention....Looking at the rear picture, maybe this was just a mobile household hazardous waste collection center!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw that, very funny!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have seen buses being towed by large tow trucks. School buses are often old and I have had them break down while I was driving. Once a piece of the drive train about ten feet long fell off the bus.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

And here I thought"Very Carefully" would be the correct answer


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

What do they do if the truck breaks down?


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe they'll use a bus to tow it, John


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's how the US Army moves a 60-ton Abrams tank -- it ought to be able to cope with any little old bus.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Those are some huge front tires!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Here's how the US Army moves a 60-ton Abrams tank -- it ought to be able to cope with any little old bus.


How cool! That is after my time, the M1 was just being adopted as I left the Army. We had big tracked things called M88s that we used to tow tanks rather than carry them sometimes, though.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy cow, they are serious about that wide load sticker!


----------

